# Snow Foam



## graham225

Washed my car on Monday using snow foam for the first time, during yesterdays rain i noticed the beading on my paint wasn't as pronounced as it usually is, so does snow foam strip wax or what :?

Or maybe i just need to reapply some wax :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu

graham225 said:


> so does snow foam strip wax or what :?


Bet it does.

Far more so than normal hand washing anyway.. :?

Jac-in-a-box reckons its a bit gimmicky.......i agree.


----------



## Nem

Same asn any shampoo, depends what it is as to whether it wil strip wax or not.

I use the auto brite pink stuff and it doesn't seem to take mine off. I'm sure over time it will but not to a great extent.

Nick


----------



## GEM

qooqiiu said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so does snow foam strip wax or what :?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it does.
> Far more so than normal hand washing anyway.. :?
> Jac-in-a-box reckons its a bit gimmicky.......i agree.
Click to expand...

*I know but it made me laugh when I saw mine covered.*  *...I hope it's snow foam...* :wink: 
*John.*


----------



## qooqiiu

Great pic!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I'll give you my 2p's worth on these snow foam products...all IMO of course :wink:

They were introduced to provide the "touchless" wash - bullsh*t, you'll always end up washing by hand to get the car clean regardless of using foam or not.

Some of them are pretty aggresive and not too far off the strength of TFR (traffic film remover) Little wonder your wax is "running off" literally :wink:

Total waste of cash; money down the drain!

Good for loosening dirt before washing? So is a bucket of soapy water sloshed over the car - and you'll do it quicker than rigging up a lance etc Costs you little.

Sure they look "impressive" on detailers sites and the customer looks on in awe as his car looks as though it's been in the path of an avalanche...save your hard earned and spend it on something else.

Too much hype/voodoo/mystique being generated around the simple "art" of detailing these days :wink:

Your choice of course 

Dave


----------



## skydiver

I have to agree with Dave to certain degree. I think for the "pro's" who are washing a car for the first time they help somewhat to loosen dirt and it looks good for them to show customers and pictures for the forums. Sadly though they do strip wax.

I was toying with the idea of buying a foam lance for a bit of fun but as there is yet no product that is PH neutral and wax safe I will be refraining.


----------



## BAMTT

I find it quite useful for loosening dirt, but then i do park near an aggregates firm and the car is covered in sticky salty sand each night, find it great for removing it whilst i'm doing the wheels


----------



## Big Mac

Don't really agree with Jac's comments above. I always use snow foam (the basic snow foam not the more aggressive variants that are available) to pre wash my car. I do this every 2-3 weeks. Find it great for getting rid of 90% of the dirt, bugs, bird muck, grit etc before washing the car by hand.

I haven't polished my car for getting on for 8-9 months and the water still beads quite nicely so I do not believe that it is stripping the wax off the paint.

Would point out though that I do dilute the foam 50:50 with water before applying it through the pressure washer. Also don't leave it on for more than 5-10 mins before thoroughly pressure washing off and never apply in direct sunlight.

Cheers

John


----------



## p1tse

i use snowfoam as a pre wash

where i snow foam
rinse 
and then wash

guess it might not be necessary, but i have found it helps on cleaning by hand a little easier as it removes a bit of dirt before hand. but i guess a normal rinse before does something similar.

but i use a karcher foam gun and doesn't foam like the above pics at all. doesn't foam in inches like that and doesn't cling on as long.

my wax still seems to be in tact:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... eef413d1e2


----------



## MP

so whats best for not stripping your wax, I've just got some autoglym car shampoo conditioner to try that.

What do others recommend?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Johnsons baby bath :wink:


----------



## audi_tt 83

i have snow foam and snow wax. i find the snow foam works really well and use it once a month, but then i always give the car a wax afterwards, personally i think it does strip he wax off, but to me thats a good thng as then you can get a fresh coat on it rather than rubbing new stuff onto old. and it does make it looklike you know what your doing to all the neighbours :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey

I have the Karcher type attachment snowfoam lance. I only use it when the cars are completely covered muck and find it fantastic at lifting near enough all of the crud.

We recently had rain here which dumped half a Sahara Desert sand dune on to the cars and the snowfoam nicely lifted the lot. I had three cars to wash and wax and this was the lazy way out 

It certainly does strip some of the wax hence I only use it when I need to or the cars have been neglected for a while and need some tlc. The attachment didn't cost the earth (see HERE )

I've had mine for quite a while and I have to say that I am very happy with the results.


----------



## tt9060

well for what its worth, i like to foam. i do this about twice a week and it takes all of the rubbish off my car using just the water and spray lance afterwards. lucky if i have to use the microfibre mitt (two buckets) once a month. wax top up every month such is my want.

it is a bit showy, but if you like that kinda thing it does make washing the car more fun.

some pics......



































:wink:


----------



## BAMTT

wallsendmag said:


> Johnsons baby bath :wink:


That works quite well in a foam lance as well


----------



## qooqiiu

tt9060 said:


> well for what its worth, i like to foam. i do this about twice a week :


Twice a week 

Tell me you mean month...


----------



## graham225

Great pics dude, what type of lance do you use to get that kinda result :wink:


----------



## tt9060

graham225 said:


> Great pics dude, what type of lance do you use to get that kinda result :wink:


thanks fella, the kit is a Kingfisher Pressur Sprayer 5ltr bottle, PA Foaming Lance (Made in Italy) ST2300 gun (made in Germany) and HP200 pressure washer.

:roll: sorry at least once a week. usually more. too much time on my hands? maybe. :wink:


----------



## M9fdb

tt9060 said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics dude, what type of lance do you use to get that kinda result :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fella, the kit is a Kingfisher Pressur Sprayer 5ltr bottle, PA Foaming Lance (Made in Italy) ST2300 gun (made in Germany) and HP200 pressure washer.
> 
> :roll: sorry at least once a week. usually more. too much time on my hands? maybe. :wink:
Click to expand...

Nice to see how well you look after the TT seeing as i am getting very close to owning her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil

tt9060 said:


>


Love the Lego car over the road :lol:


----------



## tt9060

i took the liberty to block out the nieghbours horrid e36 316bmw. it mings :!: leave hime with some dignity.


----------

